# mosaic pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

This is raee color pigeon (mosaic)

hope you like it


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I am not sure either way. It could be an ash-red/blue mosaic, but I think I have seen some pictures of strange almond cocks (ash-red split for blue) that have a similar look. Is this bird from almond breeding?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

it's from red and blue (classic colors)


----------

